# FreeBSD randomly freezes



## rodrigo (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,

Since a few weeks, after upgrading my FreeBSD from 7.1 to 8.2, my desktop computer starts freezing randomly, sometimes after hours of use, sometimes after a few minutes.

Hoping the reason was the upgrade, I reinstalled the full system with a fresh 8.2 RELEASE, but unfortunately the freezes restart, and this is very frustrating.

Config :

Dell Ispiron 750 with AMD athlon II C3
Graphic card NVIDIA Quadro NVS 285 (dual screen)
Driver : nvidia-driver-256.53_1

My *dmesg* http://pastebin.com/EyS9KJyf

Thanks
Rodrigo


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 6, 2011)

You put this in X.Org, so why do you believe it must be X-related? What is in system log files like /var/log/messages?


----------



## rodrigo (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi

Apparently the freeze also occurs without X! Here is the /var/log/messages for my daily freeze, but I also had a Fatal trap very similar to the ones I found after upgrading to 8.2. Now it's official, there is something wrong with this release!

So, the crash occurs at 21:19:18.

I also have a crash dump I recover few weeks ago, hope this help found the problem: http://www.bebik.net/~rodrigo/freebsd/crash82amd/

Thanks for your help,
Rodrigo


----------



## rodrigo (Apr 8, 2011)

Excellent, new clues ! 
Of course crash again, but a nice crash dump and a beautiful picture of my screen.

Everything here : http://www.bebik.net/~rodrigo/freebsd/NewCrash/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 8, 2011)

You should probably take this to the relevant mailing list(s) - http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo


----------



## rodrigo (Apr 8, 2011)

For sure.


Thanks.


----------

